# Got Notchiness?



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Two copper washers can fix this. 

Mark's 2004 Corvette Z06

I haven't tried it yet, but other GTO drivers successfully have.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've seen that before. One of the potential drawbacks is it can cause it to pop out of gear. Easy enough to undo if you don't like it though.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm going to assume that would happen more often with 2 washers in. So you can at least try it in stages.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

Aren't T56 Trannies naturally notchy....if there is such a thing??


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

They are a little but there is a detente in the transmission to help hold it in gear. This mod lessens the detente pressure


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> They are a little but there is a detente in the transmission to help hold it in gear. This mod lessens the detente pressure


Thus less pressure means easier ability to slip out of gear like you said....gotcha


----------



## sg3080 (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't mind it, except I just lost reverse in my t56


----------

